# Marble threshold question



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

They typically are the width of the wall, usually 4".


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks.. I guess I mean length. What I am asking is do I run the marble before the door goes in, to the edges of both rough studs...in other words, does it span the whole width of the rough opening?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Actually modern walls are 4.5" thick, have been since the '60's. Those that sell "real" marble threshold have them made 4.5" wide. For some unknown reason to me, the big box stores have them made 4" wide, I shake my head when I see them. :no:

J,
I guess the jambs are not installed yet. Normally the threshold goes jamb-to-jamb. You can install the tile and threshold now, but you need to calculate how that changes the height and if the door will fit properly. You may end up with too much space under the door, all depends on tile installation method. On the other hand it may be better if you hold the jamb high. Be careful, doing so will make this door higher and will not look right with other nearby doors.....higher at the top I mean.

Jaz


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Yes the Jazz-Man Is correct. I would install all my doors the same height this way all the trim heights are the same as viewing the tops. Remove the door stops on both sides and then install your door saddle, measure and cut your stops and install. then measure down from your door hinge to the saddle and subtract 1/4" and this is what you would cut down your door to. ( more if you are going to have a small rug by the door. also be prepared to plug the bottom of the door after you cut it down. Good luck BOB


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks guys, the saddle I bought is 4.5" from a tile store. The door is not installed yet, I was thinking that would be one of the last things I do. I have a prehung unti waiting in the garage. Sounds like I will use the saddle temporarily in place to run my CBU and then tile, take the saddle out and put the door in. Take off the stoppers, put the saddle in and put back the stoppers


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

The CBU goes under the threshold too you know?

Jaz


----------

